# no auto rotate



## zer0118 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have Android 4.4.4 alcatel a462c

it's a brand new phone and it does not auto rotate when I turn the phone it stays in portrait mode but when I play games it flips to landscape mode I looked some and don't see a auto rotate option in settings unless I missed it

how do I get it to auto rotate,,, or how do i manually put it into landscape mode all the time

Eitheir will do


----------

